# how much I can get after tax- 77K per annum



## cocoon757

Hi, we are couple, not kids. Got a job offer of 77k per year in Brisbane.
I am wondering how much I can get after tax deduction?
We plan to have a baby soon, will the private health insurance, pregnancy and birth spending cost too much?  Is this income enough for a non-PR family with new coming baby?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## robboat

cocoon757 said:


> Hi, we are couple, not kids. Got a job offer of 77k per year in Brisbane.
> I am wondering how much I can get after tax deduction?
> We plan to have a baby soon, will the private health insurance, pregnancy and birth spending cost too much?  Is this income enough for a non-PR family with new coming baby?
> Thanks in advance!


Plenty of information online...
See the link:
Individual income tax | Australian Taxation Office

And - there are plenty of ways to reduce your tax if you want to learn....
Go speak to a good accountant once you get here and are working.

Good luck


----------



## bmacavanza

It can be anywhere from 0 to 40%, dependant on your status and circumstances. You can use etax or go to H&R block tax accountant.


----------



## Oldgit

cocoon757 said:


> Hi, we are couple, not kids. Got a job offer of 77k per year in Brisbane.
> I am wondering how much I can get after tax deduction?
> We plan to have a baby soon, will the private health insurance, pregnancy and birth spending cost too much?  Is this income enough for a non-PR family with new coming baby?
> Thanks in advance!


Hi 
I would look at the ATO website to see your take home after tax which I think will be around $A62000 but I assume you are talking about a 457 visa, if you are you need to look at the costs that you will be responsible for as I believe you will not get subsidised health or education for your children or you nor any of the govt payouts for having children or subsidised child care.
Car prices are higher here and Gas prices are much more than US so commuting is more costly, you can reckon on a rent of around $A300/$A350 week and electric of around $A35/40/week as an average if you do not use A/C or heating much and I would reckon on food of around $A150 a week unless you do cheap takeaways a lot.
You will find Aus a more expensive country than the US in general but the big costs are the things which I believe will not subsidised like health care and education and I would really find out what the costs are for those items and whether your employer is going to cover those and what is included in the cover such as childbirth.
My thoughts are that if you only have income of 77000 with no extras and no payments for Education and health then I would personally think you are going to be struggling or at least having to economise . 
The weather here is like Florida, a bit cooler and less humid in the summer, but colder in the winter, so you can get an idea of power useage.


----------



## Oldgit

cocoon757 said:


> Hi, we are couple, not kids. Got a job offer of 77k per year in Brisbane.
> I am wondering how much I can get after tax deduction?
> We plan to have a baby soon, will the private health insurance, pregnancy and birth spending cost too much?  Is this income enough for a non-PR family with new coming baby?
> Thanks in advance!


Sorry , revise my figure of food down a bit, I thought you had kids already, so maybe $A100/125 might be a bit more doable and if you went for an apartment you might be down in the high $A200 but look on realestate dot com or domain to see what rentals are costing here, I am actually in Brisbane myself.


----------



## cocoon757

Thank you everyone for all your kind suggestions!
I did not expect I am going to struggle there  
Does most of families in Australia have two people full-time employed? I guess I need to ask my spouse to make a living.


----------



## cocoon757

Yes, I will have 457 visa. I think without PR, I have to buy private health insurance for my family. That will take away $250 per month. 
No kids so no worry about education. childbirth can be covered partially by private health insurance. Cars.....I have to give up my muscle car and drive a fuel economy cars to save fuel cost. How about car insurance? how much that will cost?



Oldgit said:


> Hi
> I would look at the ATO website to see your take home after tax which I think will be around $A62000 but I assume you are talking about a 457 visa, if you are you need to look at the costs that you will be responsible for as I believe you will not get subsidised health or education for your children or you nor any of the govt payouts for having children or subsidised child care.
> Car prices are higher here and Gas prices are much more than US so commuting is more costly, you can reckon on a rent of around $A300/$A350 week and electric of around $A35/40/week as an average if you do not use A/C or heating much and I would reckon on food of around $A150 a week unless you do cheap takeaways a lot.
> You will find Aus a more expensive country than the US in general but the big costs are the things which I believe will not subsidised like health care and education and I would really find out what the costs are for those items and whether your employer is going to cover those and what is included in the cover such as childbirth.
> My thoughts are that if you only have income of 77000 with no extras and no payments for Education and health then I would personally think you are going to be struggling or at least having to economise .
> The weather here is like Florida, a bit cooler and less humid in the summer, but colder in the winter, so you can get an idea of power useage.


----------



## Oldgit

cocoon757 said:


> Yes, I will have 457 visa. I think without PR, I have to buy private health insurance for my family. That will take away $250 per month.
> No kids so no worry about education. childbirth can be covered partially by private health insurance. Cars.....I have to give up my muscle car and drive a fuel economy cars to save fuel cost. How about car insurance? how much that will cost?


Car insurance and road tax reckon on around $1400/1500/year dependent on size of car and you risk category, bring your last insurance risk assessment from your US insurer


----------



## cocoon757

Oldgit said:


> Car insurance and road tax reckon on around $1400/1500/year dependent on size of car and you risk category, bring your last insurance risk assessment from your US insurer


 That's expensive also!
Does Australia have a credit system like the credit score in US? so you can have better loan rate with good credit history when buying a new car or other properties.
What is the typical car loan level? Should I lease one from the employer, they offer some lease program. I can include it into my salary package they said that would reduce my pre-tax income. Or I should just buy a used-car, but is repairing cost and labor cost very high in AU? Sorry....Have lots of questions, new hand here


----------



## Oldgit

cocoon757 said:


> That's expensive also!
> Does Australia have a credit system like the credit score in US? so you can have better loan rate with good credit history when buying a new car or other properties.
> What is the typical car loan level? Should I lease one from the employer, they offer some lease program. I can include it into my salary package they said that would reduce my pre-tax income. Or I should just buy a used-car, but is repairing cost and labor cost very high in AU? Sorry....Have lots of questions, new hand here


Nope no credit score system altho obviously if you have a good credit history it makes getting credit easier but here it's more black and white about getting or not getting credit, inquire closely about leasing cars thro the employer as there are proposals to drastically alter the taxing of employer leased cars if the Labor party win the upcoming election, due in the next 2 months, and the FBT situation for employees may change significantly.
Repairs and maintenance costs are high here as are cars in general, this is a high wage, high cost economy which has until the last few months been led by a mining boom where semi skilled and skilled labour have been paid up to 220,000/yr and this has had a knock on effect on the labour market, cafe staff are being paid $18-24/hr to give you an idea of labour costs. 
Log onto second hand car websites here to see costs, also new car ads here often quote prices for the most basic models so actual purchase costs can be quite a bit more for a car that you might actually want also there are state taxes on purchases of new cars so it is useful to be aware of those as they add to expense.
Property and home contents insurance is expensive also.


----------

